# 2014 Felt AR3 R



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi All,

SD (or anyone), is it possible at all to get a size 51 2014 AR3 R in the U.S.? Does it just make more sense to go with an AR1 frameset and build it up with Force 22 or Red 22 (whichever allows me to stick closely to the price point)?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

*Sweet!*

The updated paint job for the 2014 AR1 looks very nice. I think my mind has been made up. Bye bye Specialized, hello Felt. 

AR1 Frameset - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SD (or anyone), is it possible at all to get a size 51 2014 AR3 R in the U.S.? Does it just make more sense to go with an AR1 frameset and build it up with Force 22 or Red 22 (whichever allows me to stick closely to the price point)?


Rashadabd wrote:
Hi All,

SD (or anyone), is it possible at all to get a size 51 2014 AR3 R in the U.S.? Does it just make more sense to go with an AR1 frameset and build it up with Force 22 or Red 22 (whichever allows me to stick closely to the price point)?


There aren't any US dealers that carry the AR3 R in the USA but you may be able to find one outside of the USA.

The AR1 with SRAM Red would be the most logical choice if you want the "easy" route and prefer to equip it with your own component selection instead of the parts I chose. You're stuck with a non-SRAM rear brake for now but otherwise the rest of the parts are easily sourced. The AR1 is going to be a slightly lighter frameset than the AR3 R frameset as well.

-SD

_________________
Felt Bicycles


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Thank you for your reply.


Here's a shot of an AR1 built up with RED.

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/10710962424_ba8e52b2d2_k.jpg

-SD


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice!!!! Man, the updated black on black coloring with the racing pinstripes looks good. Thanks for the pick SD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One last question, I heard you mention once that stiffness is adjusted by frame size. I am most comfortable riding a size 51cm in most of your bikes. Can you explain how that works? That size won't feel too "soft" or "sluggish" will it? Will it still feel as explosive as say a size 56 is to someone that size. I am more of short athletic build (played fottball, was a sprinter in track and wrestled as a youth) if that helps. Thanks in advance.


----------

